# [vlc] emerge problèmatique (résolu)

## Winnt

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps lors de chaque mise à jour, la mise à jour de VLC est proposée mais échoue systématiquement.

Voici ce que me dis emerge :

```

/bin/grep: /usr/lib/libGLU.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/(-uo.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libGLU.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[4]: *** [libaout_sdl_plugin.la] Erreur 1

make[4]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -shared  .libs/libaout_file_plugin_la-file.o  -Wl,--whole-archive ../../compat/.libs/libcompat.a -Wl,--no-whole-archive  -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.6/work/vlc-1.0.6/src/.libs ../../src/.libs/libvlccore.so -L/usr/lib64 /usr/lib64/libhal.so /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so -lrt -lpthread -ldl -lm  -march=native -Wl,-O1   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libaout_file_plugin.so -o .libs/libaout_file_plugin.so

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libaout_file_plugin.la" && ln -s "../libaout_file_plugin.la" "libaout_file_plugin.la" )

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -shared  .libs/libpulse_plugin_la-pulse.o  -Wl,--whole-archive ../../compat/.libs/libcompat.a -Wl,--no-whole-archive  -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.6/work/vlc-1.0.6/src/.libs -lpulse /usr/lib64/libSM.so -L/usr/lib64 -luuid /usr/lib64/libICE.so /usr/lib64/libX11.so /usr/lib64/libxcb.so /usr/lib64/libXau.so /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so ../../src/.libs/libvlccore.so /usr/lib64/libhal.so /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so -lrt -lpthread -ldl -lm  -march=native -Wl,-O1   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libpulse_plugin.so -o .libs/libpulse_plugin.so

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -shared  .libs/libalsa_plugin_la-alsa.o  -Wl,--whole-archive ../../compat/.libs/libcompat.a -Wl,--no-whole-archive  -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.6/work/vlc-1.0.6/src/.libs /usr/lib64/libasound.so ../../src/.libs/libvlccore.so -L/usr/lib64 /usr/lib64/libhal.so /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so -lrt -lpthread -ldl -lm  -march=native -Wl,-O1   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libalsa_plugin.so -o .libs/libalsa_plugin.so

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libalsa_plugin.la" && ln -s "../libalsa_plugin.la" "libalsa_plugin.la" )

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libpulse_plugin.la" && ln -s "../libpulse_plugin.la" "libpulse_plugin.la" )

make[4]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.6/work/vlc-1.0.6/modules/audio_output »

make[3]: *** [all] Erreur 2

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.6/work/vlc-1.0.6/modules/audio_output »

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.6/work/vlc-1.0.6/modules »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.6/work/vlc-1.0.6 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * ERROR: media-video/vlc-1.0.6 failed:

 *   died running emake, base_src_make:make

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4280:  Called base_src_compile

 *   environment, line  861:  Called base_src_make

 *   environment, line  899:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake $@ || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/vlc-1.0.6',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/vlc-1.0.6'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.6/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.6/work/vlc-1.0.6'

```

Si j'ai bien compris il cherche libGLU. Mais je n'arrive pas à la localiser pour éventuellement faire un emerge de celle-ci.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Poussin

emerge -av lafilefixer && lafilefixer --help

----------

## Winnt

Bonjour,

Grand merci Poussin je ne connaissais pas lafilefixer.

Et tu viens de me sortir d'un grand souci.

Encore merci.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Winnt

Bonjour,

Merci Poussin grâce à toi j'ai pu résoudre mon problème.

Je me suis noté lafilefixer dans un mémo au cas ou.   :Wink: 

----------

